# 3 little ducks



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

A man walks into a bar with three little ducks and sits each of them on a stool, he looks up at the bartender and says, ?Could you mind my ducks while I go use the phone?? The bartender is puzzled, but he doesn't see a problem and agrees to look after the three little ducks. 
When the owner of the ducks leaves, the bartender says to the first duck ?What's your name?? The duck says, ''My name is Huey.'' And the bartender, an affable fellow, especially around ducks, says, ?Hello Huey, how has your day been?? ?My day's been great,? answers the duck, ?I've been slipping in and out of puddles all day.? 

Satisfied, the bartender moves to the next duck and asks the same questions. The second duck replies, ?My name is Dewey and I've had a great day; I've been slipping in and out of puddles all day.? The bartender says, ''That sounds nice.'' 

With this the bartender moved to the third duck and thinks to himself about the first ducks' responses, then says to the third duck, ?Don't tell me -- your name's Louie and you've been slipping in and out of puddles all day too.? To which the duck replies, ?No. My name's Puddles, and I've had a shit of a day.? 

Bev


----------

